# Welcome to Sumo Power!



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Please welcome our latest forum Sponsor - Sumo Power

Welcome to Sumo Power

Thanks for the support Rob!!

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

GTROC forum discount ?? lol


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Rob, how's the EVO and that reprobate Andy doing?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We are offering an introductory discount of 15% off all our brands till the 31st October. 

Contact me directly by email or phone if there is something specific you require

[email protected] or call me on 01945 479125

Thanks

Rob


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello, 

I am not Rob or Andy Barnes and they havent had anything to do with Sumo Power for about 3 years as they sold it to new owners. 

Thanks

Rob


----------

